
Europeans speaking perfect English sounds like good news but may be a threat - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/10/opinion/sunday/europeans-speak-english.html
======
ggm
It should be said up-front the _threat_ such as it is, would be a threat to
"American exceptionalism" and to anyone _else_ not a threat as such, but an
opportunity.

